# Creme de le Creme Juice - Ice Cream range



## DysectorZA (25/10/19)

There looks to be a new juice maker around : Creme de le Creme Juice Co.

I started following them on Instagram a few weeks ago and following their launch of their ice cream range which is supposed to be launching this weekend.

Check them out : http://www.instagram.com/crem_de_la_crem_juice_co/

Anyone heard of them before?

I'm eager to try the range, as I don't think I've had an ice cream juice before.

Anyone know any good ice cream juices to compare them to?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> There looks to be a new juice maker around : Creme de le Creme Juice Co.
> 
> I started following them on Instagram a few weeks ago and following their launch of their ice cream range which is supposed to be launching this weekend.
> 
> ...



@DysectorZA Try @KZOR's Neopolitan - it's divine!! Kzor is a DIYer who is on the forum and he has his own range of juice. They're all divine. PM him for further info.


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> There looks to be a new juice maker around : Creme de le Creme Juice Co.
> 
> I started following them on Instagram a few weeks ago and following their launch of their ice cream range which is supposed to be launching this weekend.
> 
> ...



I've had many ice cream juices and they have all been big letdowns. Good luck.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/10/19)

Where is @KZOR 
Havent seen him in a while or im missing his threads

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> There looks to be a new juice maker around : Creme de le Creme Juice Co.
> 
> I started following them on Instagram a few weeks ago and following their launch of their ice cream range which is supposed to be launching this weekend.
> 
> ...



@DysectorZA Launching where? Are they a local juice company? I get the feeling that they're not.


----------



## Zah007 (25/10/19)

It’s a juice brand from Cape Town , the owner of the vape juicebar is the creator

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DysectorZA (25/10/19)

Zah007 said:


> It’s a juice brand from Cape Town , the owner of the vape juicebar is the creator



Thanks for the info. I was not aware that this was from the owner of The Vape Juice Bar.

So I wonder if this juice is exclusive to The Vape Juice Bar only then?

Because I asked on SirVape about it and they were not aware of the brand or juice at all.


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> Thanks for the info. I was not aware that this was from the owner of The Vape Juice Bar.
> 
> So I wonder if this juice is exclusive to The Vape Juice Bar only then?
> 
> Because I asked on SirVape about it and they were not aware of the brand or juice at all.



That doesn't surprise me. Sir Vape stocks mostly well-known brands. Furthermore, he's in Durban whereas The Vape Juice Bar is in Cape Town. Sir Vape would definitely not have heard of them or their juice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zah007 (25/10/19)

It will be distributed nation wide just like Applestreaker

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

Zah007 said:


> It will be distributed nation wide just like Applestreaker



That's great! Perhaps you could become a registered vendor on the forum and advertise here?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas (25/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I've had many ice cream juices and they have all been big letdowns. Good luck.


Well it depends on what you define as ice cream. Those which are just 8% TFA VBIC are usually a dissapointment. But, Wurld from Milc imo is like a soft vanilla strawberry with light biscuit swirl which is nailed to the T imo. Then there is DNA juice which have nailed it although it is described as milkshake.

Fine lines between flavour profiles and descriptions or perceptions. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zah007 (26/10/19)

Hooked said:


> That's great! Perhaps you could become a registered vendor on the forum and advertise here?


I’m not the vendor that’s manufacturing or mixing that juice it’s a friend as he does my juice distribution that’s how I know him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

Zah007 said:


> I’m not the vendor that’s manufacturing or mixing that juice it’s a friend as he does my juice distribution that’s how I know him



So drop a little word in your friend's ear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zah007 (26/10/19)

Hooked said:


> So drop a little word in your friend's ear


Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeJuiceBar (26/10/19)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you for the interest in the New Creme De La Creme e liquid range

To clarify, The brand is not manufactured or owned by The Vape Juice Bar. 
We (Seamless Vape Distro) are the sole distributors of the range and will gladly supply product to any approved vendors. 

We can confirm that Sir Vape, along with all leading Vape outlets have already placed their orders which will be shipping out first thing Monday morning. 

For any additional information or assistance, please contact myslef , Junade on 0723793079.

We will be in contact with EcigSa admins to arrange vendor approval on the forum. 

Warm Regards,

Junade Adams
Seamless Vape Distro
The Vape Juice Bar
Cape Clouds

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DysectorZA (26/10/19)

Already placed my order with @TheVapeJuiceBar - can't wait for my order to arrive next week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

TheVapeJuiceBar said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thank you for the interest in the New Creme De La Creme e liquid range
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification TheVapeJuiceBar!


----------

